# I [email protected]*$ed up



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Alright I started piddling with rod building about two years ago. I finally bought a drying motor, I tried to get around it as much as possible, using fast drying epoxy(which yielded sub par results) and even went to the extent of spinning a (ONE) rod by hand until it dried. I found a drying set up for $70. 

I'm back in it now, but have one delimma at the moment. When I first started I dove in and set a nice fuji reel seat on a $125 new surf blank. Well I set it to high and would like to move it.

I see two options to fix this problem 
1.) Cut off a couple of inches from the butt and 
2.) Cut the reel seat off with a grinder.

Niether of these are appealing to me, so if anyone has other suggestions please let me know.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

If epoxy has not not been on to long you can try hot water or heat gun, just becarefull... what kind of epoxy did you use?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Use a dremel and cut off the reels seat. They are less then $10.00 dollars (if it's the graphite fuji) Youll have to sand down the epoxy from the area where the reel seat was sitting but with a cork wrap or threas wrap, all will be okay. 
Understand that all of us that build rods have screwed something a time or two. Although it seems like there is no return, the reel seat delima is minor.

Try building a rod conventional and finding out someone wanted spinning. (did not happen to me. someone I know)


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

The epoxy has definately dried, been a while... 

Yeap, Graphite fuji with Gorrilla glue and cork tape between blank. Dremel it is. From here on I will probably use the cheap epoxy I already have for this. 

Back to Mudhole to order a new seat and a couple of live bait gator glass blanks (they're cheap and I've heard good things).

Thanks for the help. It's always good to get advice from the pros.

I'm looking forward to showing off my new trout rod and surf rod by the new year.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

what applications do you like to use the gator glass blanks for? I have also heard good things about them


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

This will be my first gator rod, but they have a variety on Mudhole's website for a good price. The blanks that I'm ordering are live bait e-glass blanks. $20 each. 

From what I have read the e-glass blanks are more flimsy than s-glass or graphite, but for kings or other soft mouthed fish that should be a plus.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

m30power said:


> what applications do you like to use the gator glass blanks for? I have also heard good things about them


I know guys that love the 13' 1 piece for pomps. I'd have one, but I can't do much with a 13' 1 piece rod.....


----------

